# Parking/emergancy brake



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

They're adjusted pretty badly. It takes a lot of force in these to lock the rear wheel. But she should've noticed the annoying dinging once she started moving?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

I've never been in a car where it locks the rear wheels when you try to drive away, but I've left it up by accident a few times when I first started using it in my new Cruze but immediately noticed it and took it off. Not only does it cause significant drag and doesn't start to roll when you let off the brake pedal, but the car beeps at you and has a warning light. How could she have possibly missed this?


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Haha, I have forgotten to put the e-brake back down too. But like everyone else, well MOST everyone, I noticed immediately, due to the drag and bonging information center.


----------



## 203-CRUZER (Dec 27, 2015)

Mine doesn't move at all, when the ebrake is applied. My girl's Kia on the other hand.....


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

She noticed and around the corner for us is like 25 feet so then she said "hmmm whys the car not driving well?" she looked and put it down.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Mine doesn't want to move with the parking brake on.


----------

